# Train derail Pennsylvania



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 27, 2010)

It was crossing the Susquehanna bout a mile or two
West of harrisburg hard winds blew a car down


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 31, 2010)

creepy
this stuff creeps me out


----------

